# Peroneus Brevis Tendon Repair



## cwilson3333 (Feb 10, 2012)

Please help me code this surgery:

Arthroscopy of right ankle with chondroplasty of tibia
Open Debridement of Peroneus Brevius with tubularization
Debridement of Peroneal Tunnel and Sheath
Modified Brostrom Repair of Left Ankle

Dx: Tearing of peroneus brevis tendon
      Lateral Ankle Instability
      Chondromalacia of tibial plateau
      Debris Tendon Sheath Ankle

Chronic, not acute problem

Help!! and Thanks
CW


----------

